# Guy's need some advice.



## jim8861 (Aug 26, 2010)

I got a hummingbird 798 hd si unit on my boat now.was going to add a helix 9 to the front.should I run one transducer for both units or 2 transducer off the back of the boat.got a Minnkota power drive v2 on the bow don't see how I could run transducer on it.what set up are do you yours to run 2 units.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

If you're going to mount the unit up front, I would suggest you buy the trolling motor transducer so you can have the readings right under you. You can get the Ethernet cable and network the units together and get the readings from both units simultaneously. And if your power drive has the iPilot link, you can network it in as well.


----------



## catfish1605 (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't know if the helix 9 has network capabilities, I have the helix 7 and was told it does not. You can do as polebender suggested though and just get the transducer mount for the trolling motor.


----------



## jim8861 (Aug 26, 2010)

Like to mount to trolling motor.my motor goes down thru the bracket and it has to have room for the motor to turn when you us spot lock


----------



## catfish1605 (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah it's kind of a poor design by minn kota on the V2. I have the same trolling motor and just secured the wire at the top and at the bottom with a little slack in between. There's a video on YouTube that shows a way to do it using a spring to take the tension up on the wire so you don't have all the slack.


----------



## rnvinc (Jan 14, 2015)

The HELIX 9 is Ethernet capable ...
http://www.humminbird.com/Products/HELIX-9-SI-GPS/
----
There is this option for mounting to the electric steer TM ...



Which HELIX model are you interested in ... ??

Rickie


----------



## jim8861 (Aug 26, 2010)

Helix 9 did or si


----------



## jim8861 (Aug 26, 2010)

Thank you if I do helix di what transducer would be the best to us


----------



## rnvinc (Jan 14, 2015)

All of the HB DI models (excluding ONIX) come with the transom mount XNT 9 DI T (200kHz/455kHz 2d - 455kHz/800kHz DI) ...

For a TM mount ...:

The HELIX 5 DI and HELIX 7 DI can use the trolling motor puck style XTM 9 DI 25 T (200kHz/455kHz - 455kHz/800kHz DI) ...
http://www.humminbird.com/Products/XTM-9-DI-25-T/

The HELIX 9 DI, HELIX 10 DI, and HELIX 12 DI can use the trolling motor puck style XTM 9 DI 25 T (200kHz/455kHz 2d - 455kHz/800kHz DI) ...
http://www.humminbird.com/Products/XTM-9-DI-25-T/

The HELIX 9 DI, HELIX 10 DI, and HELIX 12 DI can also use the trolling motor puck style XTM 9 WIDE DI 20 T (200kHz/83kHz 2d - 455kHz/800kHz DI) ...
http://www.humminbird.com/Products/XTM-9-WIDE-DI-20-T/

The trolling motor style pucks have extra internal shielding to help prevent TM RFI ...

If you want 1 of the TM style pucks ... You can call HB set up a xducer exchange with very little (if any) cost ... 1-800-633-1468 

Do not unwrap the xducer wrapping nor open the xducer hardware bag to be eligible for this exchange ...

Rickie


----------



## gold jc (Apr 16, 2009)

I believe catfish is correct. helix will not network with 798.


----------



## rnvinc (Jan 14, 2015)

798 will not Ethernet ...
798 HD will ...

HELIX 5 and HELIX 7 will not Ethernet ...
HELIX 9, 10, and 12 will ...

Rickie


----------

